# finally signed



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

finally closed the deal on this 1/lots of extras/seal Tiki Hut/ prep & paint 47 pieces of Wrought Iron furniture/6 sets of double doors & 3 single doors to strip


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like you are definitely marketing to the right crowd!:thumbsup:


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

very nice!

like the vans also!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Looks like you are definitely marketing to the right crowd!:thumbsup:


What she said.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll get some pics of the back when we start in a couple of weeks. It's really sweet. The "Pool" looks like a pond with a creek, temperature controlled water, gas fired tiki lights & fire pits all around.. Th*e interior was painted by the same artists who did th*e restoration/faux finishing at The Ringling Museum in Sarasota


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

What's under the car cover?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know yet, but his garage looks like Jay Leno's


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

chrisn said:


> What's under the car cover?


Front looks like a Porsche?

That's a sweet job to land Aaron. :thumbsup:


----------

